# Media  > Creator Showcase >  YIP's - Artistic Journey

## your imaginary pal

I do the art thing. But not super consistent. I had a page in a past CBR life with some of my work. This is a new version of that.

----------


## your imaginary pal

Here's an OC I just came up with a few weeks back. I was in a writer's workshop some years ago and made a parody Green Lantern short story called Space Cop about a month before the GL movie came out. That short story popped into my head as I awoke one morning  and I designed the above character. He's the Space Patrolman from Zone L7, the sector of space the Earth is located in. He's Sharif Baxter, a lone cop on patrol and his beat is several solar systems.

----------


## your imaginary pal



----------


## your imaginary pal

These basic animations contain - *Superheroes*


Supergirl says hi.


Spider-Man swings by.


Batman being Batman.

----------


## your imaginary pal



----------


## your imaginary pal



----------


## Mormel

Nice stuff all around, YIP. Especially loving those superhero animations. And 'Daredevil's Advocate' is gold.

----------


## your imaginary pal

Thanks Mormel. I'll see what inspiration hits next on the hero front.

----------


## your imaginary pal

One of my Original Characters. A rapper in a slightly different world where musical acts wear more elaborate costumes with crazier personas than the ones we know. Working on a concept album and multi-media comic or something. I tried a few pages, but the music is what seems to be pushing the story for me now. 
Here's a taste. https://soundcloud.com/abdowell/the-...tunning-beeboy

----------


## ArtofRandylBishop

Good to see you on here again YIP- I used to be Lewmoxinsghost in a past life. Go check out my thread when you get a chance!

----------

